# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Anjeza Shahini

## erindi_al

Kengetarja jone e mirenjohur Anjeza Shahini qe dridhi 'ethet', festivalin e kenges dhe e shkeli lart festivalin evropian rithehet ne skenen e muzikes shqiptare.
Ajo do paraqitet ne nentor ne festivalin e kenges magjike, dhe kush di.... ndoshta perseri ne festivalin e kenges.


09-08-2007 Anjeza, ja ku eshte fshehur

U duk se karriera e saj do kishte vetëm ngjite. Por dy vjetët e fundit këngëtarja, suksesin ndërkombëtar të së cilës nuk e përsëriti më njeri, u zhduk nga skena. Sepse nuk e donin? Revista JETA e ka gjetur se pse ish- etheistja nuk duket më askund. Ja sepse...

Atë kohë kur vendosi të linte Shqipërinë, Anjeza Shahini sigurisht që nuk mund ta kishte të kthjelluar mirë në kokë se çfarë do ta priste pasi të linte pas ajrin e vendit të saj. U step paksa para se të bënte gati valixhet e udhëtimit për tu nisur drejt Austrisë, ku e priste një specializim dyvjeçar për muzikë. Por dukej se për momentin kjo ishte më e mira që mund të bënte. Pikërisht në kohën kur ajo filloi të sundonte skenat dhe të sfidonte të gjithë ata që deri të atë moment dukeshin të pathyeshëm.

Fillimisht u pa si një Elsa Lilë, që rrëzonte këdo që i dilte përpara, si një konkurrente e fortë për këdo që deri në atë moment kishte pretenduar çmimet e para të festivaleve. Tani duhej tia kishin frikën të gjithë idesë se nëse ajo shfaqej andej pari, çmimi i parë duhej fshirë nga mendja njëherë e përgjithmonë. E para në ethet e së premtes mbrëma, e para në festivalin e dhjetorit, dhe... e para që në festivalin evropian arriti të rendiste Shqipërinë në një nga vendet e kreut. Aty po, që preku një sukses që pas asaj askush nuk e ka arritur. Ende vazhdon ta mbajë atë rekord. E pritën si mbretëreshë pas kthimit nga Turqia. Me konferenca shtypi e kronika televizive pa fund. Shumëkush asokohe ka menduar se një yll i ri sapo kushte lindur. Menjëherë pas evropianit ishte e sigurt se të bashkëpunoje me të nuk ishte një ide aspak e keqe. Të parët që provuan ishin grupi Marigona. Një këngë shoqëruar nga një videoklip që pushtoi televizionet dhe u bë hiti i fundverës së 2004-ës. Dhe atëherë kur pritej goditja e saj e radhës, gjithçka u ndërpre në mes. Anjeza Shahini la gjithçka dhe u zhduk. Në një kohë kur nuk kishin kaluar ende ethet e të qenit e njohur sa hap e mbyll sytë. Në një moment kur emocionet e Festivalit Evropian ishin akoma të ngrohta. Në një kohë kur ndoshta duhet të mendonte për shfaqjen e radhës pasi kishte në dorë një kartë fituese, që e kishte lakuar si shqiptaren më të suksesshme që preku skenën e evropianit, e këtë nuk e ndjeu vetëm ajo. E thanë të gjithë. E megjithatë, Anjeza i la të gjitha. Paketoi gjërat e saj dhe u nis. Nuk u shfaq më në asnjë skenë shqiptare, nuk u pa më në asnjë qoshe të Tiranës. 
Ndoshta ishte një vendim që erdhi natyrshëm. Pas atij suksesi, Anjeza nuk kishte më se çtë arrinte në Shqipëri. Në një kohë aq të shkurtër i kishte prekur të gjitha. E në mes të gjithë asaj zulme ndryshimesh e arritjesh duket se në vetvete ajo vajzë e vogël çuditërisht kishte mbetur me këmbë në tokë. Pas mbarimit të gjimnazit i duhej një shollë. E meqë Anjeza ia doli jo vetëm të qëndronte e kthjellët, por edhe të gjente mundësi më të mira se Shqipëria, arriti të kapte momentin dhe të hartonte një plan të detajuar për më tej. Po cili ishte plani? Të kërkoja më të mirën për veten. Nëse do të qëndroja në Shqipëri, maksimumi që mund të bëja ishte të konkurroja nëpër festivale, të këndoja nëpër koncerte dhe pastaj të nxirrja një album. Të vazhdoja edhe studimet veçse për kanto, sepse në Akademinë tonë nuk të ofrohet asnjë zhanër tjetër muzike, ndërkohë që në Austri unë mund të zgjidhja pop, një muzikë më evropiane, më bashkëkohore sesa ajo që më ofrohej në vendin tim. Ja pra, arsyet bindëse të renditura një e nga një, si rrobat e palosura në valixhen e udhëtimit. 

Një largim që duket se i kënaqi shumë ata që deri në atë kohë kishin parë tek ajo një rivale vërtet të rrezikshme. Tani që Anjeza ishte larguar, gjithçka ishte më e lehtë për të ngritur barrierat që do ta pengonin të depërtonte sërish. 
Ndërkohë, për Anjezën sapo kishte filluar një jetë e re. Me shkeljen në tokën austriake, gjithçka kishte filluar nga e para, aty ku ishte ndërprerë para se ajo të vishte në këmbë këpucën e qelqtë të Etheve të së premtes mbrëma. Ishte sërish ajo vajza e panjohur, që mund të kalonte në rrugë pa e njohur askush. Një studente që duhet të bënte të njëjtat gjëra si shumë të tjerë. Madje me ca vështirësi më shumë, sepse edhe ajo ishte ushqyer me idenë se sot pa anglisht nuk bën dy hapa, ndërsa italishtja i rrinte në xhep sa për të thënë le të jetë, se si dihet. Aty i duhej gjermanishtja. I duhej edhe të harronte se çkishte qenë, e ky fakt e lëndonte jo pak. E megjithatë, ai vend i ka dhënë mundësinë të jetonte e qetë. Nuk e vriste më mendjen për tu veshur bukur në shkollë, si çndodhte këtu në Shqipëri. Atje nuk e shigjetonin në çdo moment shikime nga të katër anët sapo hynte në oborrin e shkollës, për të parë se si ishte veshur, si i kishte krehur flokët. Aty ishte thjesht Anjeza, që mund të ngrihej në mësim, madje të merrte edhe katër, e të ulej qetë-qetë në bankën e saj, pa e vrarë shumë mendjen për shikimet e shokëve dhe shoqeve të klasës. Pa u shqetësuar se nga momenti në moment aty mund tia behte ndonjë kamer televizive dhe ti kontrollonte një më një të gjitha notat në regjistër, siç kishte ndodhur këtu në Shqipëri. Herë pas here i ka munguar skena e mbushur plot, duartrokitjet vetëm për të. Veçse nuk kishte rrugë tjetër. Ndaj edhe Anjeza, deshi sdeshi i mbylli kapitujt e jetës së saj shqiptare e ia nisi me mësimin e gjuhës, me ndjekjen e leksioneve, me jetën e konviktit, që nuk ka qenë aspak e lehtë, sepse ndërkohë e gjithë jetesa e saj përballohej vetëm nga të ardhurat e familjes. Të gjente një punë? Kjo nuk bënte pjesë tek lista e gjërave që ishin rrumbullakosur me laps të kuq. Sepse synimi më i parë ishte një tjetër: një album. Ndaj edhe koha do të fillonte të grimcohej mes shkollës dhe përgatitjeve për në përmbledhje këngësh të reja. E kishte menduar ndryshe nga të tjerët kur filloi punën me një producent austriak. Ka qenë një punë vërtet e lodhshme, pasi vetëm për një këngë mund të punohej deri një muaj. Ndaj më duhej të menaxhoja mirë kohën time për ti lënë vend muzikës dhe shkollës në të njëjtën kohë. Po argëtimi? Të mos përfitonte pak kënaqësi në një vend ku ishte e lirë të bënte çtë donte, pa ato shikimet kureshtare që i ngjiteshin pas çdo në lëvizjeje? Mbetej shumë pak për këtë. Ndonjë të premte dhe e shtunë tek-tuk... Sepse veç të tjerave, nuk mund të linte pas dore edhe diçka tjetër që e kishte menduar mirë para se të nisej: të mos zhdukej tërësisht nga skena shqiptare. Kjo do të ishte vërtet lëvizja më e gabuar që mund të bëhej. Ndaj edhe 2006 do ta ngjiste sërish në skenën e festivalit të dhjetorit. Me një ndryshim veçse. Tani vinte si një këngëtare me lidhjet e saj profesionale jashtë Shqipërisë. Bashkëpunëtorë të huaj që do ta nxisnin më tej suksesin e saj. Duket se Anjeza po e tepronte. Një nxënëse shkolle që po rrëmbente trofetë e të tjerëve? Një vajzë e vogël që krahasohej me Vaçe Zelën? Kjo duhej të merrte fund njëherë e mirë. Si? Duke mos i lënë asnjë sekondë kohë. Sapo Anjeza u ngjit në skenë për të kënduar, fonisë do të shtoheshin edhe ca zëra të çuditshëm, ca zhurma mbytëse që nuk do të lejonin as që kënga të dëgjohej në sallë. Për çmim? Kësaj radhe duhet ta harronte. Juria e TVSH-së nuk do ta kualifikonte as në natën finale. Ajo kishte pasur të drejtë. Kishte bërë gjënë e duhur që ishte larguar nga Shqipëria. Nuk e provoi më konkurrimin. Edhe në festivalin e sivjetshëm do të shfaqej me një këngë përshëndetëse e pastaj do të kthehej sërish andej nga kishte ardhur... 

Në këto ditë të nxehta pak e dinë që Anjeza ndodhet këtu. Janë shumë të paktë ata që kanë mësuar për kthimin e saj të përhershëm. Sepse ajo vazhdon të mos shfaqet e të preferojë paskuintën. Kësaj radhe i duhet të studiojë mirë terrenin. Të bëjë gjithçka në heshtje. Ka kontaktuar me producentë, ka nënshkruar kontrata për spektakle të reja, ka bërë plane për të nxjerrë në treg me bujë albumin e saj të parë të prodhuar në Austri, dhe së shpejti të shfaqet përfundimisht në sezonet e reja artistike, në formatet e fundit televizive dhe ta lidhë fillin aty ku e këputi para dy vjetësh. Ndoshta për të goditur sërish fort. Sikur të mos u ishte shkëputur për asnjë moment aktiviteteve në Shqipëri. E në fakt ajo ka vetëm pak ditë që është kthyer. 

Klaudeta Skënderasi

----------


## erindi_al

SPANJOLLET DUAN ANJEZA SHAHININ 
E Shtune, 01 Shtator 2007 

Pasi ka perfunduar dy vitet e studimeve ne Austri, ajo eshte kthyer ne Shqiperi me objektiva te qarta sa i takojne aspektit profesional. Me nje album drejt finalizimit dhe nje kenge per tek Kenga Magjike, Anjeza Shahini ka vendosur te rikthehet fuqishem pas nje mungese dyvjecare ne skenat shqiptare. Ne kete interviste, 20-vjecarja Shahini rrefen edhe per kontaktin me nje producent spanjoll gjate pjesemarrjes ne Eurovizion, i cili i ka pergatitur nje kenge per qejf, ashtu sic thote edhe titulli, Just for fun. 

Ermira Isufaj 

Pas perfundimit te studimeve dyvjecare ne Austri, tashme prej tre muajsh gjendeni ne Tirane. Mund ta konsiderojme kete si nje rikthim ne Shqiperi, apo qendrim te perkohshem per pushime verore? 

Eshte e vertete qe kam thuajse tre muaj qe kam ardhur nga Austria dhe po qendroj ketu ne Tirane. Ne Austri mora nje eksperience dyvjecare per muziken pop ne universitetin shteteror te Vjenes. Shkolla ne Perendim ishte nje zgjedhje e imja, pasi perfundova gjimnazin e pergjithshem ketu ne kryeqytet. Dhe e ndjeja te domosdoshme nje studim dyvjecar, per te qene me e kompletuar, pasi realisht une nuk kisha mbaruar ndonje shkolle muzike apo Liceun Artistik. Tashme e perfundova edhe shkollen atje dhe kontraten dyvjecare me producentet austriake. Synimi im eshte qe te qendroj ketu ne Shqiperi dhe te nis aktivitetet muzikore si cdo kengetar tjeter. Vetem ne momentin qe do te vendos te bej nje fakultet, akoma jam e mendimit qe do studioj serish jashte. Sigurisht qe jetesa jashte nuk eshte dicka e lehte, nje largim nga publiku ka pasojat e veta. Por, pavaresisht te gjithave, jam ketu per te rinisur ate aktivitet qe filloi para kater vitesh. 

Nese vendos te largohesh nga Shqiperia, publiku ndonjehere tenton edhe te te harroje. Ju vete e keni pasur kete frike? 

Per te qene e sinqerte, jo. Publiku yne eshte shume inteligjent dhe ne rastin tim, une isha shprehur qe nuk do te largohesha pergjithmone, por do te isha perhere pjese e artit, e muzikes shqiptare. Fakti qe kur isha ne Austri merrja shume telefonata nga njerez te ndryshem qe kerkonin te me shihnin, edhe tani qe erdha ne Shqiperi publiku ka deshire te me shohe. Pra, gjithe keto mendoj se tregojne etje per te me pare serish e jo harrese. Nuk besoj se publiku shqiptar i harron ato figura qe i ka respektuar gjithmone, kjo nuk ka ndodhur as me mua, as me kolege te tjere qe ndoshta edhe nuk jane kthyer me. 

Cfare ke mesuar nga shkollimi ne Austri? 

Kam mesuar nje metode te re te te dhenit kanto. Jo ate klasike, por edhe ne pop rrock apo jazz. Nuk pretendoj qe te kem marre gjithcka, por vetem nje fije te asaj se cka mesojne studentet atje ne konservatorin e muzikes. Kam mesuar teknika te mira te kantos dhe kjo me ka vlejtur per te qene edhe me e kompletuar ne muziken qe une kendoj. 

Me cfare do te merreni konkretisht keto kohe qe jeni ne Tirane? 

Planet kryesore jane albumi i ri dhe pergatitja e nje videoklipi. Do jem pjesemarrese ne festivalin 100 kenget e shekullit, gjithashtu do te marr pjese edhe per here te pare tek Kenga magjike. Fakti qe po punoj tani per keto projekte, nuk eshte vetem ceshtje mundesish, por edhe deshire e imja per te sjelle dicka kualitative. 

Videoklipi yt i vetem ka qene ne nje bashkepunim me Marigonen. Mendon se ka ardhur koha qe te nxjerresh nje produkt teresisht tendin, ku te jesh vetem ti ne fokusin kryesor? 

Videoklipin e kam pare gjithmone si nje pjese promovimi e asaj se cka une dua te prezantoj, nje kenge te re p.sh. Kesisoj ka qene zgjedhja ime qe kam nxjerre vetem nje te tille. Nuk do te perqafoja as tendencen e kolegeve te mi per te nxjerre sa me shume klipe, albume e kenge te reja. Tek e fundit, ato jane thjesht shpenzime financiare dhe harxhim kohe, sepse fitim pa diskutim qe nuk jane. Une dua te bej art, muzike te mire, qe publiku ta pelqeje. Nuk me pelqen qe te shfaqem vetem, sepse kam kohe pa dale. 

Ju vete keni deklaruar bashkepunimin me producente austriake per realizimin e nje albumi muzikor. Si te kane ecur punet me te? 

E verteta eshte qe per dy vjet qe qendrova ne Austri, punova me producente per te bere nje album. Por situata erdhi e tille, qe albumi nuk erdhi dot ne Shqiperi, as ne tregun nderkombetar. Kjo erdhi per faktin se pati nje mosperputhje te ligjeve shqiptare me ato te huaja. Dihet tashme si funksionojne gjerat ketu tek ne dhe kjo i shtyu edhe producentet austriake qe te terhiqeshin per shkak te ligjeve, te mosperputhjes financiare e te funksionimit te keq te tregut muzikor. E gjithe kjo situate me ka bere mua qe te stepem per te realizuar nje album te ri. Vertet punen e kam nisur, por albumi do te dale vetem atehere kur ligjet per te drejtat e autorit te kene ndryshuar. 

Ke shfrytezuar ndonje kontakt qe pate ne Eurovizon per bashkepunime muzikore? 

Ka pak kohe qe me ka ardhur nje e-mail nga nje kompozitor spanjoll, te cilin e kam takuar ne Eurovizion. Ai me ka folur qe ne jemi takuar, ndonese une nuk e mbaja mend ekzakt. Nga kjo njohje ai ka punuar ne Spanje per realizimin e nje kenge enkas per mua. Kenga ishte e gjitha e perfunduar, me muzike, tekst e orkestrim. Ata, ne fakt, deshironin qe une te prezantohesha ne festivale me te. Me pas rame dakord qe ajo te mbetej ne kuadrin e nje kenge te re timen. Hera e pare qe e kam kenduar, ka qene ne nje koncert te para pak diteve ne Shengjin, kjo pasi e regjistrova ne studion e profesor Edmond Zhulalit. Sigurisht qe do te gjej menyren qe ta promovoj, sepse eshte nje kenge vertet e bukur, e tera e stilit spanjoll dhe krejt ndryshe nga ajo cka kam kenduar une ne keto vite. Titulli eshte Just for fun, sepse realisht ajo eshte nje kenge e kenduar per qejf. 

Je njohur per nje ze shume te mire, nese krahasohesh me koleget e brezit tend. E ke te veshtire te gjesh kengen qe i pershtatet timbrit tend, apo preferon me mire nje muzike komerciale qe shet? 

E verteta eshte qe ne kemi kompozitore shume te mire. Pjesa derrmuese e tyre e kane njohur vokalin tim dhe kane gjetur nje pershtatje te mire me te. Nderkohe qe ndodh ajo, perplasja me anen komerciale, qe na ka detyruar te gjitheve te ndryshojme stilin e te kenduarit. Vazhdojme te jem tek ideja, se eshte bukur te pershtatesh nje muzike me nje ze te mire, por qe eshte edhe komerciale, pse jo. Sepse ne gjithmone komercialen e shohim ne aspektin negativ, por komercialja eshte me ate qe kenga eshte e bukur, pelqehet e blihet. 

Me ardhjen tende ketu, kam degjuar qe jeni ftuar ne disa vende per te kenduar. Cfare ndjen kur kendon ne nje disko verore? 

Mundesia e vetme qe kane kengetaret ketu ne muajt e veres, eshte qe te kendojne ne pub-e te ndryshem apo ne disko verore, nga ku marrin ftesat. Asnjehere nuk me ka pelqyer ideja e te kenduarit me playback, ndersa publiku ne piste kercen i emocionuar. E kam provuar dhe nuk me ka lene shije te mire, ndaj do isha me dakord qe te kendoja ne nje pub me muzike live, ku gjithcka eshte origjinale. 

Vazhdon te ruash ende miqesi me koleget e vjeter, Klajdin dhe Roselen? 

Le te them se qendrimi per dy vjet ne Austri me ka shkeputur paksa edhe nga miqte e vjeter. Marredhenia jone ishte me e larget, vetem me e-maile apo mesazhe ne telefon. Secili prej nesh ka marre drejtimin e vet dhe do isha e kenaqur qe ecuria e sukseset e tyre te ishin edhe me te medha, sepse edhe une ndihem krenare per ta, per miqte e mi te vjeter. 

Prej kater javesh ke qene pjese edhe e emisionit veror Anija e artisteve. Si u gjete ne kete format televiziv dhe si u pershtate me artistet e tjere pjesemarres? 

Ftesa me erdhi nga regjisori Arben Milo dhe skenaristja e producentja Edlira Kodheli. Qe ne momentin e pare qe me tregun projektin, me intrigoi. Ideja e te vizituarit bregdetin shqiptar ishte vertet e bukur. Te gjithe ne ishim ata, eksploratoret e thjeshte, qe ne cdo vend ku ndalnin, jepnin edhe koncerte. I kam njohur te gjithe artistet me nga afer, kemi kaluar edhe ne situata te kendshme, grindje, acarime e falje qe jane me se te lejueshme ne ate bashkejetese ne anije. Kam nisur nje miqesi shume te mire me Rezarta Shkurten, edhe tani qe aventura mbaroi, ne te dyja po shkojme shume mire si mike te reja. 

Njiheni si tip goxha i shoqerueshem, e vertete? 

Kam shume miq te vecante. Jane njerez me te cilet mbaj marredhenie shume te mira, aq sa ndodh qe nuk rri dot pa ta. Koha ime e lire i dedikohet shoqerise dhe te dyja palet mundohemi te plotesojme ne menyre reciproke deshirat e njeri-tjetrit. 

Konsuamuam shume detaje per aspektin profesional, por ende nuk kemi prekur pjesen e jetes private. Vazhdoni te jeni e lire 

Une gjithmone kam qene e lire ne aspektin dashuror. Me shume skam cfare them. 

Po meshkujt austriake si te jane dukur? 

Pak te shpelare (qesh). Gjithsesi, mentaliteti i te rinjve perendimore eshte shume ndryshe nga ky yni. Edhe per aq kohe sa qendrova atje, munda te krijoja miqesite e mia dhe kontaktet e mia shoqerore. 

Nga korrieri.com

----------


## Bl3ri

Anjeza Shahini

----------


## infosport

Ju kisha lut nese dikush nga ju e ka
cd e Anjeza Shaini ta publikoj ne sait
ne kete faqe.
flm

----------


## [Perla]

Është një nga këngët e albumit _Erdhi momenti_, që ajo e ka shumë për zemër. Kënga Lotë pendimi është krijimi ku bëhet fjalë për një fabul dashurie. Pjesë e klipit është një personazh tjetër, ndërsa i këndohet dhimbjes. 

Anjeza Shahini sapo ka mbyllur xhirimet e këtij klipi të ri, ndërkohë që pritet të transmetohet në kanalet muzikore shqiptare. Ky klip ka diçka më urbane, trajton një fabul dhe ka një personazh tjetër protagonist, ndërkohë që këngëtarja është duke punuar për këngë të reja, që do të vijnë si single. Me albumin Erdhi momenti Anjeza ishte nominuar për çmimet Kult për albumin më të mirë të vitit, në konkurrrim me Genta Ismajlin, Alban Skënderaj dhe grupin kosovar Tingullin Trent.

Këngët e albumit Erdhi momenti që doli në treg verën e kaluar i kushtohen 100 për 100 dashurisë, dhe përmbajnë shumë pak trishtim apo lot, siç është kënga e klipit të ri. Madje pjesa më e madhe e tyre sjellin pjesën më të bukur të kësaj ndjenje. 

Albumi i saj i parë doli në treg pas pesë vjet prani në skenë të ish-këngëtares së Etheve. Pagëzimin e tij e bëri vetë këngëtarja teksa dëgjonte për herë të parë këngën e shkruar nga Adrian Hila. Nuk mungojnë edhe bashkëpunimet me Pirro Çakon dhe Gent Myftarain në këtë album, i bazuar në rrymën më të dashur dhe që përbën stilin e Anjeza Shahinit - rryma pop. Diku është pop-rok, diku pop-klasik, por thelbi mbetet sërish pop-i, të cilit Anjeza nuk i është ndarë që nga debutimi i saj në skenë.

_Panorama plus_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Anjeza Shahini sjell një oaz në mes shkretëtirës*

_Posted on 15:49 - 12 Mars 2014 by Klajdi Musabelliu_ 

-Kengëtarja e njohur rrëfehet mbi sfidat e këngës dhe tregut muzikor-



Vokal i fuqishëm? Jo vetëm. Bëhet fjalë për një mesazh që artisti e ka një detyrim në rrugëtimin e tij. Një aktivizim që ndikon në zhvillimet e shoqërisë shqiptare Anjeza Shahini, në një intervistë për ATSH-në rrëfen rrugëtimin më të fundit artistik të saj në një komunikim sa më real me publikun. Anjeza e cila e filloi karrierëm që e vogël në “Etthet duke u ngitur deri në shkallët e larta të Eurovizion-it sjell një prodhim të ri me një titull të përshtatshëm për kohën e vështirë. “Ujë në shkretëtirë quhet videoklopi më i ri i Anjeza Shahinit , e cla synon të përcjellë jo vetëm një aktualitet por dhe një mesazh për publikun…

*Sapo keni nxjerrë në treg këngën tuaj më të fundit “Ujë në shkretëtirë. Na flisni pak për këngën(kompomentët)…*

 ”Ujë në Shkretetire” është një mesazh që e marr çdo ditë nga vetë njerëzit, të cilët edhe kur mendojnë se “shkretëtira” i lodh, ata aty gjejnë atë oaz, pellgun me ujë i cili i mbush me shpresë dhe jetë. Një mënyrë metaforike e dashurisë të cilën e përshkroi autori i teksti,t Olti Curri, në muzikën  dhe orkestrimin e Mario Dedës, dhe që në bashkpunim me ID video produksion sollën këtë kënge të re.

*Duke qënë se dhe vetë jeni një produkt dhe fituese e një  Talent Show, ç’mendim keni për X-Factor, The Voice, apo të gjithë konkurset e tjerë, duke qënë se prodhohen këngëtarë apo talente me shumicë, dhe humbasin?*

Unë mendoj se ata qe ndjejnë se kanë talent, një ditë,ne një mënyrë apo në një tjetër,kërkojnë ta testojnë dhe shfaqin atë talent që kanë. kështu që X-Factor, The Voice apo vite me parë Ethet e së premtes, shërbejnë më së miri për këtë. Megjithëse një vënd i vogël, shqiptarët janë të talentuar sidomos në këngë, ndaj dhe janë bërë shumë. Më vjen keq që disa humbasin, por ndoshta ka ardhur koha të drejtojmë sytë nga tregu europian,dhe që talentet dhe muzika shqiptare të bëhet pjesë e industrisë internacionale që të funksionojë si duhet.

*Në ktë prizëm, kush është me e rëndësishme për ty, fati, aftësia, menaxhimi, pra kush është sekreti artistik që Anjezën e ka mbajtur ne Top këto 11 vjet karrierë?*

Të gjithë beso kanë uljet dhe ngritjet e veta. Fati sigursht nuk mund të shkojë gjatë nëse nuk ka aftësi,dhe aftësia nuk bën dot e vetme pa një menaxhim të mirë në ditët e sotme. Në Shqipëri artistët kanë gjetur gjithmonë vështirësi në këtë aspekt, pasi menaxhimi është parë jo si nje profesion i mirefillte ne muzike. Dhe kam frike se ,nese muzika ne vetevete nuk do te funksionoje si treg i mirfilltë dhe menaxherët do të stepen në marrjen e kësaj përgjegjësie.
*
Ndërkohë që duam të njohim Anjezën ndryshe, dalim pak nga pyetesori standard, si e ke përjetuar të qenurit e famsheme, dhe sa ka ndikuar kjo në raportet sociale?*

Fillimisht më ka pëlqyer fama, sikurse çdo andoleshent po të ishte në vëndin tim. Me kalimin e viteve kam ndjerë pak vështirësi,në bërjen e gjërave lirshëm, pa kompleksin e “famës”.Por mendoj,se nëse nis të ndash skenën nga jeta jote e përditshme,atëherë di edhe te ndash raportet sociale,duke i dhëne gjithkujt vëmëndjen që meriton,e unë të paktën këteë besoj e kam kuptuar herët.

*Çfarë roli ka luajtur familja, shoqëria, apo lidhja sentimantale në vështirësitë që ke hasur ne afirmimin nga person në personazh?*

Në fakt ata aq sa e kanë shijuar faktin e të qënurit unë personazh i njohur, aq edhe janë mërzitur ndonjeherë. Jo të gjithë duan të jenë personazhe të njohur, madje dikush dëshiron të jetë fare anonim për publikun. Shpesh familja ime është përfshirë në thashetheme, shoqëria gjithashtu. Jeta e tyre e zakonshme vështirësohet kur i vihen prapashtesa,si “familja e Anjezës”,”shoku apo shoqja e Anjezës” etj, Ndaj dhe unë përpiqem t’i mbaj sa më larg nga vëmëndja mediatike.

*Si mendon nesë është cështje personaliteti, fati, talenti apo këmbëngulje fakti që një person nga nje ” i panjohur” të trsformohet në një idhull ose pikë referimi?*

Unë mendoj ,që asgjë nuk vjen rastësisht. Besoj që çdo njeri vjen në jetë me një mision të caktuar duke i shërbyer planetit tokë me pikat e tij më të forta. Qofshin këto të suksseshme apo jo.

*A ke menduar se si do të  ndryshoje jeta jote në vijim?*

“Ti ben plane Zoti” (qesh)  thote mami im. Mendoj se kam organizuar diçka në mëndje për të ardhmen time, por organizimi im, nuk është garanci kundrejt,atyre që ndodhin vetë.

*Cila është ëndrra jote në sirtar akoma e parealizuar?*

Endrrat janë të bukura dhe ekzistojne sepse rrinë te fshehura në sirtar.

*A të jep bezdi fakti që duke qënë “Nën reflektorë” shpeshherë përflitet edhe për jetën private me apo pa arsye?*

Ndonjëherë po. Nuk parapelqej në përgjithësi që njerëzit të flasin për mua, pa prezenceën time, por kjo nuk kontrollohet më qe kur une bëra pakt me famën.

*Cili është sipas teje portreti i lumturiseë?*

Ai i nje bebushi kur qesh,i zhveshur nga të paveërtetat, nga komplekset nga gjithçka e keqe.

*Një kuriozitet, si dhe sa i kontrollon emocionet përpara çdo shfaqeje në publik?*

E vështirë është,por kur ke siguri për atë bën ulet pak intensiteti i emocioneve shkatërruese. Gjithsesi, është përgjegjësia që rrit në vite emocionet,dhe këtë nuk e shmang dot, por përpiqem sadopak t’i kthej në favorin tim dhe të asaj që bëj.


http://www.ata.gov.al/anjeza-shahini...res-73314.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*UJE NE SHKRETETIRE - ANJEZA SHAHINI*





*Music: Mario Deda*
*Lyric: Olti Curri* 


Larte ne yje, do ta gjej une rrugen, 
qe me sjell tek ti nuk ndalem 
Larg ne enderr, do e gjej nje ishull,
 qe do te jete per ne te dy 
Bulza uji, ndjek ne shkretetire
Gjurmet tua, dielli me tregon

Larte ne yje, fatet tona ne nje rruge te vetme udhetojne
Dhe hapat i mbaj 
Dhe koha u ndal
E ndjej te kam prane 
Me lotet kristal 
Me buzen ne gaz 
Me prek ti ngadale 

S'je i vetem, se nje tjeter shpirt kerkon per ty pa ndalur 
S'je i vetem, dhe nje here po te jetoj, do te jem une prap me ty 
Ne nje det kujtimesh, lundertare 
Une dhe ti ne jete, dy udhetare 

Larte ne yje fatet tona ne nje rruge te vetme udhetojne 
Dhe hapat i mbaj 
Dhe koha u ndal 
E ndjej te kam prane 
Me lotet kristal 
Me buzen ne gaz 
Me prek ti ngadale

----------


## sirena_adria

*Anjeza Shahini: Tregu i muzikës i papërfillshëm, ka shkaktuar një “dëm akustik”*

Anjeza Shahini, këngëtarja që cilësohet një nga zërat më të vlerësuar në krijimtarinë muzikore shqiptare, me çdo projekt të saj muzikor merr vëmendjen e publikut. Kjo ndodhi dhe me videoklipin e saj më të fundit titulluar “Ujë në shkretëtirë”, i cili siç tregon dhe vetë këngëtarja është realizuar në një kohë rekord. Këngëtarja, e cila ka vite në skenën e këngës, pohon se gjithmonë ka pasur dhe ka parimin, që kënga është i vetmi dokument  identifikues për një këngëtar të analizuar në kohë. Por dhe si të tjerë emra të njohur të muzikës, të cilët gjatë kësaj kohe kanë folur jo pak mbi problemet e tregut muzikor në vend, edhe këngëtarja Anjeza Shahini i bashkohet reagimit të artistëve të tjerë. Në intervistën dhënë për gazetën, këngëtarja pohon se ka jo pak probleme që ndikojnë në aktivitetin muzikor. Por e vlerësuar ndër vite me këngën, Anjeza Shahini kujtohet nga të gjithë dhe si përfaqësuesja e parë e Shqipërisë në “Eurovizion”, në vitin 2004 me këngën “Imazhi yt”. Kanë kaluar vite nga ajo kohë, por dhe sot Anjeza pohon se ruan kujtime dhe momente më të veçanta të saj këngëtare. Duke folur për festivalin e RTSH, ajo pohon se janë artistët që duhet ta vlerësojnë këtë aktivitet duke sjellë krijimtarinë më të mirë.


*-Ky sezon ka qenë me angazhime artistike në muzikë për ju. Vetëm disa kohë më parë ju lançuat klipin tuaj “Ujë në shkretëtirë”, bashkëpunim me kompozitorin Mario Deda dhe tekst nga Olti Curri. Edhe ky projekt ashtu si dhe të tjerët më parë solli jo pak vëmendje në publik dhe media. Ju si këngëtare, jeni e kënaqur deri tani me klipin?
*

Po, ishte momenti i një projekti të ri nga unë, ishte diçka që më kërkohej gati me insistim nga publiku që më ndjek, të cilët nuk rreshtin asnjëherë së më thëni se duhet të dhuroj këngë për ta, e se nuk duhet në asnjë moment të mos merrem me muzikë. Kjo është edhe një nga mënyrat më të zakonshme si ne artistët në Shqipëri ngacmohemi për të mbledhur të gjitha forcat dhe të realizojmë një projekt artistik. Në fakt jo shpesh kënaqesh me çfarë  realizohet pasi rrethana të ndryshme nuk japin hapësirë për të bërë atë që mund të ëndërrosh, por realisht përsa i përket produktit muzikor, pra këngës dhe videoklipit këtë herë jam 100% e kënaqur, është e vështirë të ndihesh krenar për atë që bën, por ka raste kur ndihesh dhe atëherë duhet ta thuash me zë të lartë.


*-Pas një prezantimi që ka marrë vëmendjen, dhe këtë herë ishte ky videoklip i radhës nga ju. Kur shikoni punën tuaj, sa ju ka lodhur ky projekt muzikor, pasi siç keni pohuar dhe me herët keni bërë një punë intensive për realizimin e tij, dhe sa e vlerësoni bashkëpunimin tuaj me kompozitorin dhe hartuesin e tekstit?
*

Oh, për sa i përket lodhjes mund të themi më mirë, mbilodhje. Na është dashur të punojmë në kohë rekord, regjistrimi i këngës në version demo duhet të mbaronte brenda natës. Videoklipi duhej xhiruar në shkurt, por përfundoi në mars, pasi koha e paqëndrueshme nuk na e bëri aspak të lehtë. Unë nga ana tjetër kam dashur të jem pjesë e gjithë punës në grup, madje bashke me IDProduction kemi bërë edhe udhëtime të shpeshta për të zgjedhur shesh xhirimet. Sidoqoftë, çdo sakrificë merr vlerë kur ka vullnet dhe dëshirë. Shlodhesh menjëherë kur sheh që gjithçka ka mbaruar me sukses. Për sa i përket profesionalizmit të secilit element, kam qenë shumë e qetë dhe e sigurt që kur zgjodha  të bashkëpunoj me Marion, apo Oltin, ID production apo me Tatjana Isaj-in për veshjen, isha plotësisht në duar të sigurta.  

* 
-Prej vitesh jeni e njohur dhe e vlerësuar në skenën e këngës. Që me daljet tuaja të para në skenë keni spikatur dhe vlerësimi i nisur në ato vite vijon dhe sot për ju. Vetë Anjeza kur kthen kokën pas në karrierën e saj muzikore, si e shikon këtë rrugë, cilat kanë qenë vështirësitë apo dhe momentet më të veçanta?*


Tashmë kur e kthej kokën pas, shoh dhe analizoj shumë ngjarje. Mendoj që fati më ka përkëdhelur, por nuk e di se sa do të më përkëdhelte në të tjera rrethana. Përkrah kësaj gjithmonë kam pasur dhe kam parimin, që kënga është i vetmi dokument  identifikues për një këngëtar të analizuar në kohë. Ndoshta nuk kam pasur masivitet në prurjet e mia muzikore, por për atë çfarë i kam dhuruar arkivës së muzikës shqiptare deri më tani, jam menduar gjatë dhe kam punuar shumë. Kam fituar vëmendjen e medias dhe publikut dhe në kushtet që jemi, mendoj që ky është sadisfaksion i mjaftueshëm.

* 
-Mbeteni një nga zërat më të pëlqyer nga publiku, por në kohën që po kalojmë jo pak artistë kanë pohuar problemet e tregut muzikor. Në intervistat e tyre, emra të njohur të këngës e shikojnë tregun muzikor shqiptar me jo pak probleme dhe pak mundësi për krijimtarinë muzikore që sot cilësohet profesioniste. Si këngëtare, çfarë shikoni sot në tregun muzikor, cilat janë problemet që përballet një artist, dhe ku është muzika e lehtë?*


Unë mendoj që vështirësia më e madhe për një artist është, ti qëndroj fanatik stilit dhe shpirtit artistik që ka e që do ti dhurojë publikut, në këtë "rrëmujë" muzikore le të themi. Shijet janë të ndryshme brenda një publiku të njëjtë, gjendja është bërë konfuze me ndryshimet që pësojnë artistët për të qenë sa më pranë tregut, por nga ana tjetër nuk dimë nëse është shija e publikut apo zgjedhja e artistit të japë atë që i kërkohet për të fituar të ardhura.


*-Artistë të ndryshëm kanë pohuar se përballë komercialitetit po harrohen dhe vlerat në art, dhe në muzikë sipas tyre kjo është shumë e dukshme?*


Edhe pse sigurisht justifikoj çdo rrethanë, mendoj që kushtet ekonomike dhe tregu i papërfillshëm i muzikës ka shkaktuar edhe këtë dëm akustik, dhe aq më keq kur kjo komentohet si diçka trendy. Nuk është aspak trendy të mos jesh i talentuar dhe të bësh "Sikur".


*-Folët për problemet dhe tregun muzikor në Shqipëri, por flasim pak për festivalet e këngës. Cili është mendimi juaj për festivalin e këngës në RTSH, i cili gjatë këtyre viteve ka qenë në qendër të jo pak kritikave që kryesisht lidhen me atë krijimtari që ai përcjell në publik. Për ju si qëndron ky festival në RTSH, përballë dhe festivaleve të tjera që zhvillohen tek ne?*


Në fakt më vjen shume keq kur festivali i traditës së muzikës së lehtë në RTVSH kritikohet dhe madje ndonjëherë shumë fort. Unë si një artiste që linda e u rrita në atë festival apo në studiot e RTSH ndihem e prekur kur të tjerë artistë njollosin veten, duke  kritikuar ashpër festivalin ku edhe ata janë pjesë e tij. Por, jemi vetë ne që duhet ta vlerësojmë më shumë atë si festival, duke sjellë këngë të mira, dhe fitojmë apo nuk fitojmë kjo nuk e bën një festival më të mirë apo më të keq. Nuk e bëjnë atë festival fustanet e prezantuesve, apo dritat e skenës, por këngët e mira dhe këtu përgjegjësia bie mbi artistët, jo mbi festivalin, i cili për hir të së vërtetës, është i vërtetë sidomos pas futjes së  orkestrës së madhe live. Festivali i RTSH duhet të mbetet traditë e muzikës së lehtë shqiptare, nuk duhet të tundohet edhe ai nga konfuziteti i paqëndrueshëm i tregut. Ndërsa kënga fituese dhe festivali Europian, është vetëm një bonus më shumë që ajo muzikë e mirë që ne duhet të sjellim të dëgjohet, të blihet edhe në Europë, për këtë duhet të shqetësohemi ne.  


*- Vetëm disa javë më parë Shqipëria mori pjesë në “Eurovizion”, ku dhe këtë vit nuk arriti dot që përfaqësuesja e Shqipërisë të jetë në natën finale. Cili është mendimi juaj për përfaqësimin e këngës shqiptare para disa javëve në këtë festival më të fundit të “Eurovizion”?
*

Hersi është një këngëtare shumë e mirë, madje unë e kam uruar gjithmonë ndoshta edhe për ato dalje e këngë të saj jo dhe shumë të njohura, pasi kanë stil dhe karakter dhe për këtë vlerësoj Hersin për karakterin e saj specifik vokal dhe profesional, por që të jem e sinqertë deri në fund do të thosha që ndoshta ky nuk ka qenë momenti i duhur që ajo të jepte më të mirën e saj në “Eurosong”. Ajo e këndoi këngën mrekullisht mirë, por pjesëmarrja në “Eurosong” është si një plumb që duhet të ketë kohën, vendin dhe armën e duhur për të qëlluar në shenjë.


*- Por ju jeni dhe e para këngëtare që keni përfaqësuar Shqipërinë në “Eurovizion”, duke hyrë në finale dhe duke marrë një vend në këtë festival, i cili ishte shumë për prezantimin e Shqipërisë në këtë skenë europiane. Edhe pse kanë kaluar vite, si e përjeton ende Anjeza këtë vlerësim, kur ende pohohet që vetëm me ju si këngëtare Shqipëria ka pasur përfaqësim dinjitoz dhe me një këngë që atë kohë në festivalin e RTSH mori vlerësimin e të gjithëve. Ndryshe nga këngët e tjera fituese të festivalit të RTSH gjatë kësaj kohe që dhe janë kundërshtuar me vlerësimin që iu është bërë, “Imazhi yt” mori miratimin e të gjithëve?*

Nuk më mbetet mua të analizoj pjesëmarrjen time, pasi përndryshe do ishte si të flasësh për "Belulin", por mund të them që jam ndjerë gjithmonë e vlerësuar për këtë fakt dhe ende sot njerëzit ma rikujtojnë si një moment krenarie për të gjithë shqiptarët kudo kanë qenë, pasi në fund të fundit gjuha e sportit dhe e artit është ndërkombëtare e patjetërsueshme. Mendoj që është punuar me seriozitet, të gjithë u bënë një zëri për pjesëmarrjen tonë, sepse kur publiku zgjedh dhe juria gjykon nuk ka vend për gabime. 


Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi

http://www.sot.com.al/kultura-interv...ustik%E2%80%9D

----------


## sirena_adria

A do kete nje Album te ri nga Anjeza .........   :buzeqeshje:  Urojme se shpejti ! 


*2008: Albumi I Pare -  " Erdhi Momenti "* 

*Momenti i Anjezës*
_Gusht 2008_ 


Pas 5 vitesh nga shfaqja e saj në skenën e këngës, Anjeza Shahini nxjerr albumin eparë. Nëntë krijime të reja, të gjitha për dashurinë. “Albumet 2-mujore nuk më hyjnë në punë për asgjë. Nuk kam nevojë të dal në ekrane televizionesh e të bëhem e njohur. Dikush duhet të bëjë diçka për muzikën” 

Pak orë para prezantimit ndihet e zbrazur. Emocioni i grumbulluar gjatë ditëve të fundit, i ka lënë vendin një qetësie, deri diku të pashpjegueshme. Shpreson që kjo të jetë e treta me fat. Edhe pse fati nuk i ka munguar. 

Për Anjeza Shahinin ky është momenti. Kanë kaluar 5 vite që kur nga skena e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit, një vajzë e re bëri për vete mijëra njerëz. U përtëriu shijen e mirë të të kënduarit live, pa hile. Me vokalin pa kufi, shumëve iu kujtoi Vaçe Zelën. Tanimë Anjeza nuk është më e vogël. Ajo vetë e ka ndjerë këtë dhe vendosi të dalë me një album që e quan “Erdhi momenti”. “I dhashë kohën dhe përkushtimin që meriton publiku, i cili e ka pritur këtë album”, - thotë Anjeza. Jo se nuk mund ta kishte bërë një gjë të tillë më parë. Thotë se është e thjeshtë të nxjerrësh albume 2-mujore, por kjo nuk do ta shpinte askund. 

Dje në mbrëmje ajo bëri promovimin e punës njëvjeçare. Nuk i pëlqejnë gjërat “zyrtare”, ndaj mendoi të organizonte një festë. Ftoi në Durrës, miqtë më të afërt, kolegët, ish-etheistët, bashkëpunëtorët. Pak fjalë dhe shumë muzikë. 

*"Erdhi momenti” është përmbledhja e 9 këngëve të reja që mbajnë firmën e kompozitorëve Adrian Hila, Pirro Çako, Kristina Xega e Gent Myftarai, me të cilët këngëtarja bashkëpunon për herë të parë.* 

Thotë se kishte nevojë të eksploronte të tjera “terrene” dhe të vishej me perceptimin që të tjerë kompozitorë kishin për të. “Sa i qëndroj besnike stilit dhe karakterit tim, i cili është përkrahur deri tani, aq jam përpjekur të sjell një tjetër variant të vetes, që kompozitorët kanë përgatitur për mua”, - thotë ajo. Dhe ashtu, si një këngëtare e “prerë” për rrymën pop, me shpërthime të fuqishme, i është përshtatur edhe ritmeve rock, edhe house, edhe R&B. 

*Kur vjen fjala tek tekstet, kemi të bëjmë tërësisht me një përjashtim nga rregulli.* Nuk ka preferuar emra poetësh të njohur, me të cilët të bënte bujë. *I ka besuar vargjeve të së motrës, Belës, që gjen rastin edhe ta promovojë, por edhe vargjeve të shkrira në nota nga vetë kompozitorët.* “Jam e kënaqur që kam kërkuar tek tekstet e të rinjve, duke devijuar nga klasikja. Gjithnjë kam dashur të bëj këngë me time motër. Ndërkohë e dija që Pirro shkruante bukur, por jam befasuar edhe nga Adrian Hila”.
*
 “Erdhi momenti”, “Jam” “Veten s’e gjetëm”, “Shuhem e ndizem me ty”, “Nëse dyshon”, “Lot pendimi”, “Kur je larg”, “Lamtumirë”, “Nga zero”. 

*“100% këngë dashurie”, - thotë ajo duke qeshur. Por të gjitha të sjella në forma të ndryshme. Për të, çdonjëra i përket një momenti të caktuar. Çdonjëra është frymëzuar nga një çast i dhënë. “Fundja kjo është kënga. Me të mund të qeshësh, të qash, të kërcesh…”. 

Kur një vit më parë u kthye nga Austria, ku studioi muzikë, vendosi se duhet të dilte me një album. Plot një vit për të përpunuar idetë, për të punuar mbi muzikën dhe tekstet dhe 2-3 muaj “izolim” në studio. “Aq sa jam serioze, aq edhe neglizhente. I lë të gjitha gjërat për në fund, e pastaj më duhet të punoj shumë”, - thotë, ndërsa sytë nuk e fshehin lodhjen. 

“Erdhi momenti”, prodhim i shtëpisë diskografike “Eurostar”, që tashmë administron edhe aktivitetin e saj muzikor, është tentativa e tretë për të realizuar një përmbledhje të tillë. Në lëkundjet mes krijimit të një albumi dhe shkollës, ajo zgjodhi këtë të fundit. Në Austri, veç shkollës pati mundësi të njihet me muzikantë, të cilët i besuan këngët e tyre, por edhe këtë herë nuk funksionoi. “Patëm bashkëpunime shumë të mira, por çështja e të drejtave të autorit ishte ende e paqartë në Shqipëri, ndaj dhe nuk i shkuam kësaj pune deri në fund”, - thotë ajo, teksa shton se kjo është “e treta, e vërteta”. Vendosi të shfaqet vetëm me këngë të reja. 

Ndonëse gjatë këtyre viteve ka realizuar 2-3 këngë të mira, preferoi të mos i përfshijë në albumin e ri. “Publiku e ka dhënë mendimin e tij për to”. 

Anjeza është optimiste e përjetshme. I beson muzikës së krijuar për të dhe shpreson që të pritet mirë. Edhe në mos ndodhtë sot, shpreson tek e nesërmja. “Publiku ka treguar se di ta vlerësojë muzikën e mirë, edhe pse jo menjëherë. Qëllimi im është të lë një gjurmë, që këngët e mija të mbeten në arkivën e muzikës së lehtë shqiptare. Albumet 2-mujore nuk më hyjnë në punë për asgjë. Nuk kam nevojë të dal në ekrane televizionesh e të bëhem e njohur”. Kujton veten kur ishte spektatore dhe pëlqente muzikën e mirë e adhuronte këngëtarët shqiptarë. Edhe tani ajo gjykon nga ky pozicion. “Dikush duhet të bëjë diçka për muzikën”. 

_Shansi_ 

Kur doli për herë të parë përpara komisionit të “Etheve”, këta të fundit i dhanë një shans, edhe pse jo shumë të bindur nga interpretimi i një kënge të Whitney Houston. Brenda pak javëve, ajo do të bindte një shumicë shqiptarësh që ndiqnin si në ethe, përparimin e habitshëm të Anjeza Shahinit, e cila jo pa të drejtë meritoi trofeun e konkursit maratonë. Qysh atëherë, shumë gjetën ngjashmëri mes saj dhe këngëtares Vaçe Zela. Për vajzën e re dukej shumë ky vlerësim. 

_Magjia_ 

Vetëm një vit më vonë, “etheistja” fituese do të përfaqësonte për herë të parë Shqipërinë në Festivalin Evropian me këngën “Imazhi yt”. Në 5 pjesëmarrje në këtë festival, Anjeza Shahini ka arritur pozicionin më të mirë. Vendin e 6-të në renditje. Që atëherë shkëputet nga skena për të studiuar në Austri, ku pati edhe disa bashkëpunime me kompozitorë të huaj.U shfaq pa shumë bujë në Festivalin e RTSH-së, si dhe në një duet me Marigonën.

_E pavarur_

Pas kthimit nga Austria, një bashkëpunim me kompozitorin Armend Rexhepagiq, në këngën “Nxënësja më e mirë”, do ta ngjiste suksesshëm në skenën e “Këngës Magjike”. Më tej e shohim tek “Këngët e shekullit”. E kujdesshme në çdo dalje, për të mos “shpërdoruar” imazhin e saj. “Imazhi ka shumë rëndësi për një këngëtare, por varet si e jep. Imazhi shet kur është i bukur. Jo vetëm hire, por edhe përmbajtje”, - thotë Anjeza Shahini, e cila së fundi është parë pak nëpër koncerte.


http://infoarkiva.com/lajme/artikull...enti-i-Anjezes

----------


## sirena_adria

" Jam" nje prej kengeve te preferuara nga ky album .

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Nje tjeter kenge e bukur  ! _

----------


## user010

Gjithmon e kam pelqyer Anjezen, eshte kengetare e mire.

----------


## luleshtrydhe1

E urte e qeshur dhe me nje ze te mbrekullueshem! Kengetare per tu marr shembull ne Shqiperi eshte Anjeza Shahini.

----------


## sirena_adria

Anjeza Shahini, nje nga zërat më të mirë e më premtues të muzikës moderne shqiptare ka punuar me produksionin “Entermedia” që ta lancoj klipin e ri. 

Duke mos i ikur stilit të saj Shahini ka presentuar këngën “Magnet” në 8 Shtator, 2014. 
_
/Indeksonline/ _

----------


## sirena_adria

Projektin e saj më të ri e ka titulluar “Magnet”. Këtë këngë e ka punuar Mario Deda, kurse tekstin e kësaj kënge e ka shkruar rep artisti i njohur Big Basta. Ndërkaq videoklipi i këngës është punuar nga produksioni ‘Entermedia’. 

E menjëherë pas publikimit të këngës, ai që i pari e ka lavdëruar Anjezën për këngën ishte Big Basta i cili nuk hezitoj të tregoj që ndjehej krenar për punën e bërë në këtë projekt.

“Big up për Anjeza Shahini me këngën/klipin Magnet, një punë e shkëlqyer si me muzikën ashtu edhe me klipin. Proud of u guys”, ishte komenti i autorit të tekstit. Ndryshe duket se kjo këngë edhe nga publiku po pëlqehet shumë, kjo duke u bazuar në klikimet e shumta që projekti i ka marrë./Tribuna/

http://www.rajonipress.com/shfleto-a...t.php?id=27982

----------


## Elian70

po pse e quajne Klipi i Ri...c'kuptim ka fjala Klip???!!! Klip+Klip+Klip+Klip=Videoklip

----------


## sirena_adria

*Anjeza Shahini: Pse zgjodha të jem jashtëtokësore* 

Një këngë për magnetin që kemi të gjithë brenda nesh, ndërsa tërheqim dhe na tërheqin të tjerët. Anjeza Shahini ia ka kushtuar pikërisht kësaj force për të zotëruar dhe energjisë që shkëmbejmë me njëri-tjetrin, këngën e saj të re me këtë titull. E plotësuar në dashurinë e saj katërvjeçare me diplomatin anglez Pol, këngëtarja e njohur kësaj here vjen me atributet e jashtëtokësores në stilin personal në muzikë. Për jetën në çift, dashurinë dhe çfarë ka komerciale në klipet e saj, flet në këtë intervistë të “Panorama Plus”.   

*Pas “Ujë në shkretëtirë” rikthehesh me klip ndryshe të titulluar “Magnet”. Ç’është kjo fabul?*

Fabula e “Magnet” është një tjetër ngjarje e pazakontë. Një objekt i ardhur nga hapësira, njihet me planetin tokë me natyrën njerëzore. Njerëzit e duan, e marrin, e zbresin te ngjyra, te lulet, ndërtesat, i tregojnë sa e larmishme është toka, sa melodike, sa me ritëm. Dy forca të mëdha tërhiqen me njëra-tjetrën dhe kalojnë një ditë magjike së bashku. Objekti i ardhur prej hapësirës sigurisht nuk mund të qëndrojë më gjatë në tokë. E dashuroi tokën, e mori me vete dhe me një forcë magnetike u ngjit në hapësirë.

*Duket si një udhëtim astronomik. Çfarë ka mistike në këtë lloj arti që ti sjell?*

Mistike është shprehja e muzikës në formë metaforike. Sikurse fabula, edhe muzika është e tillë, krijohet, të tërheq, e përjeton. Njerëzit e duan, jetojnë me të momente të rëndësishme, e shijojnë si të jetë e fundit herë.

*Edhe “look-u” yt duket si i përket tjetër kohe, pra një imazh larg femrës së ditëve tona. Pse zgjodhe të vish me pamjen e statujave perfekte?*

Besoj që tashmë indentifikohem si fanatike ndaj “rregullave” të këngës. Me look-un tim gjithmonë kam dashur të identifikoj këngën, ta ilustroj mesazhin që përcillet. Nuk ka rëndësi nëse dukem mjaftueshëm e bukur, pasi mendoj që nëse ke diçka për të shprehur edhe me look në një këngë, do të dukesh gjithsesi përherë e bukur. Këtë herë megjithatë kam marrë shumë komplimente për look-un, sigurisht kjo më bën të ndihem mirë, të ndihem bukur.

*Si shkoi vera për ty, preferove Londrën ku jeton i dashuri yt, apo ndonjë vend tjetër për të pushuar?*

Nuk di, në fakt a u duhet bërë më kjo pyetje artistëve, sepse ndryshe nga punonjësit 8-orarësh, artistët punojnë me orare të zgjatura ose bëjnë pushime, flenë ditën e rrinë natën, e rutina të tjera si këto. U mundova të punoja për projektet e mia gjatë verës, kur ishte dhe më  qetë në Tiranë, dhe tani që i vura përpara punët e mia, kam arsye për të pushuar.
*
 Si po shkon lidhja me Pol dhe cilat janë planet që bëni bashkë për të ardhmen?*

Mirë shumë, plane kemi, por edhe shumë nuk bëjmë se na shkon ters (qesh). 


*Më intrigojnë meshkujt e qëndrueshëm, si partneri im*

*Të jesh magnet për publikun, cili është sekreti?*

Shumë i thjeshtë, unë i dua, ata më duan, ja ku u përputhëm.

*Me stilin që ke në klipet e tua, je reminishencë e kohëve kur femra intrigonte, apo je femra e se ardhmes, e ftohtë dhe e pavarur?*

Si në këngë, ashtu edhe në videot e mia dallohen qartë shenjat e ndjesive, dashurisë, romantikës, madje edhe këtë herë që vij si një femër jashtëtokësore, futuriste, madhështore, e pavarur. Nga metali gri kthehem në të kuqe, në femrën e tokës, në atë me shpirt intrigues.

*Në këndvështrimin tënd, si duhet të jetë femra apo mashkulli që të konsiderohen seksi?*

Që unë ta konsideroj një femër seksi, duhet që së pari vetë kjo femër ta konsiderojë veten të tillë, duke pasur siguri në hiret e saj, një femër inteligjente di si të sillet natyrshëm seksi. Ndërsa një mashkull nuk do të mundja gjithsesi ta konsideroja seksi nga muskujt apo nga vetulla e bukur. Meshkujt që tregojnë qëndrueshmëri dhe janë të kujdesshëm për ato që thonë e bëjnë, gjithmonë më kanë intriguar (kështu më ka intriguar mua partneri im). Sidoqoftë, unë mendoj që meshkujt në përgjithësi janë më naivë në këtë pikëpamje dhe, sado të mundohen, nëse nuk janë seksi, është e kotë të sillen si të tillë.

*E ke ndier fuqinë e magnetit në dashuri e si mund ta përshkruash këtë ndjesi?*

Forca magnetike është e tillë, nëse të shtyn nuk je për të, nëse të tërheq, të merr pas vetes e nuk të lëshon më.

*Me kalimim e viteve ke kuptuar se dashuria e vërtetë është pasion apo siguri?*

Siguria është e mirë, sepse e konsolidon një marrëdhënie, e ngjit në shkallë të larta pa frikë se rrëzohesh. Por s’di sa siguri mund të këtë një dashuri kur nuk ka më pasion.


http://www.express.al/index.php/inte...jashtetokesore

----------


## sirena_adria

" E Diell " , 2017 .

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

